# To move out of my parent's house.



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

It's more a long term goal because I don't have a job yet. I've lived outside before and I was fine, but I was living on loaned cash. Anyways, this thread is just here to remind myself. No need to pay any attention. Though if you have a motivational story about how great it is to no longer be under their thumb, please share. I could use a push.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck steelmyhand! Best of luck with the job search as well  I'm considering moving out when I graduate from college.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Thanks sly


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Oh, and another thing I'm going to do is point out when people get my name wrong.
I'm joking, of course. Ha Ha. Or am I? Yes, I am. I'm sure it was a typo  (Or... was it some sort of diabolical challenge aimed at testing my mettle?? huh?? was it?? I need to know!)
Have a nice day.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Good luck, stealmyhead! (couldn't resist )

I was living at home jobless for about 2 years after finishing highschool. I'd just play the computer and watch TV. Whenever I saw my parents, well mostly my dad, he would nag me, and tell me to get a life. That sort of stuff. I did work with him at a concrete factory for several months before being laid off, but that was horrible.

One week my sister came up for a visit, and spontaneously, both her and my dad had a little intervention. I admitted I was completely miserable there and they suggested I live with my sister, who lives closer to the city, and hunt for jobs. I agreed.

I hated living with my sister. It was uncomfortable, difficult, aggravating, but ultimately the best decision I've made in my life. We had sooo many arguments, and I hated it when they were home, but it helped me become more independent, and allowed me to get the job that I currently love. Four months ago I moved closer to work to a nice area above Sydney, with complete strangers. I'm finally independent, and being at mum and dads is far behind me. I have so many problems with myself to fix (social anxiety is but one of them), but I can only see improvement in the future.

I still feel like sh** sometimes though.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

It took 1 year and 3 months, but it looks like I finally have a job and am moving out of my parent's house 

For my next trick, I will stay employed for more than 3 months.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats! I wish you well with all that. 
I agree with Dempsey that "I still feel like sh** sometimes"...but I'd rather feel like sh** under my _own_ roof than someone else's.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

merryk said:


> Congrats! I wish you well with all that.
> I agree with Dempsey that "I still feel like sh** sometimes"...but I'd rather feel like sh** under my _own_ roof than someone else's.


Moving out is exciting and scary at the same time. I think that means I'm doing it right, though.
Thank you!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

steelmyhead said:


> It took 1 year and 3 months, but it looks like I finally have a job and am moving out of my parent's house
> 
> For my next trick, I will stay employed for more than 3 months.


I used to change jobs like underwear too ;op Why do you have trouble keeping a job?


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> Moving out is exciting and scary at the same time. I think that means I'm doing it right, though.
> Thank you!


I'm hoping to be moving myself relatively soon. I've done it many times, but this time around I don't have nearly enough money for any of the awesome places I've seen that I'd love to rent on my own. And no prospect of earning enough, since my job is over in five weeks. I may have to do another house-share situation, with strangers. :|

I agree, the prospect is both exciting and scary. All the best to you!


----------

